# Cramps - only 3 days after IUI..??



## Milliemoos

Anyone had this? I just had my IUI on Thursday and this evening started to get low down mild AF type cramping (no blood). It's too early for implantation and too early for AF right? Could this be due to Clomid (100mg) or Cyclogest? Has it all gone wrong already?


----------



## Betty-Boo

Millie      cyclogest always makes me feel crampy and bloated.      for this cycle.... Mother nature can be so cruel sometime - implantation and early pregnancy / the start of AF are so similar.


Fingers and toes crossed


Mini x


----------



## Milliemoos

Thanks Mini, that's good to know


----------



## Nessybaby

Hi Milliemoos  
I had my IUI on Wednesday just gone and I felt the same. From the start of the 2ww I've been having cramps, pullings, sense of stretching and bloatedness. Yesterday I had to run to the loo whilst out shopping as I was overcome with feeling sick. But nothing happened. I have no blood neither, but constantly on knicker watch!    I'm sleeping lots and so hungry all the time    So I'm in total ore of all these symptoms. I just hope it's the Cyclogest side effects and not AF coming. OTD is 9th feb. When is your OTD? Hope all is well.  let me know how your getting on.   

ness


----------



## Nessybaby

Milliemoos 
silly me, I've just read your signature and your OTD is on 2nd. Brill.
I see you had IUI before and it was successful, Thats ace. I read so many posts about IUI but they are usually on their 3rd, 4th or even 5th cycle. 
It's my 1st try as me and my DP were on the ICSI cycle, but I only produced on follie to 20mm. I called it Chesney as in 'The one and Only' follie. So we opted for IUI rather than waste all that growing and jabs! (plus all the stress doing the tx) 
Fingers crossed on OTD for you xx
ness x


----------



## Jasmine3

Nessybaby -Chesney that really made me chuckle   It amazes me how we all manage to keep smiling even when things are going pear shaped!

I just wanted to say all the best with Chesney - I know a lady from another thread who was in a similar situation and her cycle was also abandoned as she had one follie so she was told to try BMS.  Much to her suprise it worked and now she is about 8 weeks pregnant

Good luck with Chesney hun   &    for Millie too!

Jx


----------



## Nessybaby

Jasmine3
Hiya, hope your well. 

Hiya, ha ha, I know, Chesney. Anything to keep me positive in all this tx. It sure is an emotional rollercoaster isn't it?  Thanks for your advice and info on another lady who got her BFP! It is the hardest time this 2ww. Especially when I only had One follie, my dear Chesney, and kept being told I may not have an egg inside. So I have to wait and see. 
I love hearing success stories, just living proof it can happen for us all. xxxx

ness


----------



## Milliemoos

Nessybaby said:


> Milliemoos
> silly me, I've just read your signature and your OTD is on 2nd. Brill.
> I see you had IUI before and it was successful, Thats ace. I read so many posts about IUI but they are usually on their 3rd, 4th or even 5th cycle.
> It's my 1st try as me and my DP were on the ICSI cycle, but I only produced on follie to 20mm. I called it Chesney as in 'The one and Only' follie. So we opted for IUI rather than waste all that growing and jabs! (plus all the stress doing the tx)
> Fingers crossed on OTD for you xx
> ness x


Hi Nessybaby,

It certainly can happen first time and I am proof of that. Alas, this month wasn't meant to be but I am not giving up hope, as I know it can work  Hope your follie 'Chesney' (love it!) comes through for you and you get that BFP. Oh, and yeah, the 2WW is torture so hope it goes quick for you.

Milliemoos x


----------

